# Runt of the litter & problem obtaining health certificate!



## Dominique Zito (Apr 24, 2017)

I picked out my first GSD puppy, Brutus, almost 2 weeks ago when he hit 6 weeks old. He was definitely smaller than the rest of the litter but not anyhing out of the ordinary. He was more timid/calm and he did look very lazy and mostly just laid down when I picked him. The breeder ensured me that he would give him special attention and time alone with the mother, and has made significant progress (barks now when before he would just hum, is more active/picks his head up and is more attentive, eats normally, etc) but when the breeder went to get health certificates for the Brutus and his siblings, all but Brutus received health certificates. They ran all the tests they could and determined that there is nothing wrong with him (virusus, etc) but they would want to see him back in a week since he is smaller and is developing slower than the others. 

Should I be concerned? What are your guys honest opinions on the situation? I'm a worry wart and im hoping the best since he has made improvements. I will attach pictures of him at 6 weeks vs him now at almost 8 weeks old. (He was born march 17, 2017)


- First pic is Brutus at 6 weeks (so cute)
- Second picture is him at around 6 and a half weeks
- Last picture with him being held in the blue shirt is him now at a few days shy of 8 weeks!

Any help GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

One possibility that come to mind is that he was conceived later than the rest of the litter, and is in effect, a preemie.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> One possibility that come to mind is that he was conceived later than the rest of the litter, and is in effect, a preemie.


wow, never considered that. it is possible. My she-pup was the smallest of the litter, which is one reason I chose her. Never would have thought that she could actually be a bit younger. How much time difference would you imagine something like that could be?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you able to see past litters (ie on facebook)? It might give you a better idea of what is normal for this pair...if that makes sense.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is absolutely true multiple males can be sires for the same litter but I have never heard of litter-mates having different ages? It seems like that would be impossible for a fertilized egg to implant once the others have done so...it seems hormonal changes would prevent that. 

That puppy does not look 8 weeks old though.


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

cute little guy 

Not a professional or expert here but... He seems like a happy little pup - I wouldn't be worried about him being smaller until he grows up a little bit. As long as they are playful, engaging and eat/poop/pee regularly - (oh and love, lots of love) I wouldn't worry about it. 

Buy a quality food like Merricks or Fromm and feed the recommended amount for the next month. After that reassess the pup by running your hand along their ribs - if you feel ribs still with no flesh on top - increase the feedings by a 1/2-1 cup a day until you notice a difference. If the pup is too heavy (you have to press into the dog to feel their rib cage) decreases the feedings by the same amount.

The #1 thing to remember - always have fun 

Good luck!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Letting them go is at 6 weeks is irresponsible on the breeders' part if that is what happened. He should have stayed with his mom and litter mates for at least another 3 weeks. That would have greatly benefited him. But since you have him now, I would feed him kibble soaked in some raw goat milk until he is thriving. There is something in his looks, and maybe it is the picture, that makes me think about dwarfism? I agree with Nancy that he doesn't look 8 weeks old there. I am sure others will pitch in on that.
Have you taken him to the vet yet for an exam?
Females ovulate for a few days but that doesn't have to result in some of them born at term and others as preeemies.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is with his mom and his littermates. He is currently eight weeks old, and making progress. The guy picked him out at 6 weeks, but didn't take him home at that point. 

Really, there is a 3 day window when all the stars align and between standing heat, a willing stud dog (or two), the correct point where the egg is ready and the sperm is introduced. The little pup is at most a day or two younger -- usually more than one tie is done. 

The fertilized eggs then bounce around in there for days, before they attach in the uterine horn. Usually a smaller pup is just one that latches on at a less substantial spot, and a smaller placenta is created, and the dog grows at a smaller rate. When he comes out, the bigger puppies tend to favor the stronger teets in the back, and they will often knock a weaker up off. Which makes a small survivor usually feistier than the regular sized pups. 

A true-runt is one that is not just smaller, but that suffers from medical issues. Also, smaller puppies do not necessarily stay smaller. Cujo was the smallest of his litter at 13 ounces, where the rest were between 18 and 22 ounces. And if they gained weight at a rate of 1 rise over run (ounces/time), he gained at a rate of 1/2. So he was much smaller than the rest of the litter. 

He just never stopped growing. He was an over-sized shepherd. Tall and leggy because he was neutered early, but he was not the smallest when full grown.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

wolfy dog said:


> Letting them go is at 6 weeks is irresponsible on the breeders' part if that is what happened. He should have stayed with his mom and litter mates for at least another 3 weeks. That would have greatly benefited him. But since you have him now, I would feed him kibble soaked in some raw goat milk until he is thriving. There is something in his looks, and maybe it is the picture, that makes me think about dwarfism? I agree with Nancy that he doesn't look 8 weeks old there. I am sure others will pitch in on that.
> Have you taken him to the vet yet for an exam?
> Females ovulate for a few days but that doesn't have to result in some of them born at term and others as preeemies.


OP does NOT have the puppy. Puppy is still with his litter.


----------



## Dominique Zito (Apr 24, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Letting them go is at 6 weeks is irresponsible on the breeders' part if that is what happened. He should have stayed with his mom and litter mates for at least another 3 weeks. That would have greatly benefited him. But since you have him now, I would feed him kibble soaked in some raw goat milk until he is thriving. There is something in his looks, and maybe it is the picture, that makes me think about dwarfism? I agree with Nancy that he doesn't look 8 weeks old there. I am sure others will pitch in on that.
> Have you taken him to the vet yet for an exam?
> Females ovulate for a few days but that doesn't have to result in some of them born at term and others as preeemies.


I don't have him yet, I just picked which one out of the litter that I wanted at 6 weeks! He just can't go home with me until he gets his health certificate which only him out of all his litter mates did not receive. He checked out perfectly healthy just too "underdeveloped" to leave with me even though he will be turning 8 weeks soon (for puppy pick up).


----------



## Dori (Apr 30, 2017)

Dominique Zito said:


> I don't have him yet, I just picked which one out of the litter that I wanted at 6 weeks! He just can't go home with me until he gets his health certificate which only him out of all his litter mates did not receive. He checked out perfectly healthy just too "underdeveloped" to leave with me even though he will be turning 8 weeks soon (for puppy pick up).


Your puppy and mine have the same birthday! I am going to pick my puppy up today as a matter of fact! I hate that you are having to wait! It already feels like I have been waiting forrrrever!! Hopefully Brutus will be ready soon though! Keep us posted!


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

Has the puppy been tested for coccidia?
I had chosen a runt of the the litter. She weighed 4.6 lbs at pick up, was lethargic and seemed lifeless.. found out she had coccida. It takes awhile for it to show up/start showing symptoms. And can only be diagnosed by a stool sample. At least the breeder is being responsible and holding on to the puppy until he is ready to go. Mine was not so much.


----------

